
A real-time story told through a messenger app - shib88
http://lastseenonline.com/
======
shib88
We built this app, it tells a real-time story through a messenger. We've
replicated a messenger-style experience to deliver a story centered around a
girl who goes missing following a night out with friends.

The story is delivered in real-time through messages, voice notes and videos
across the seven days.

We were inspired by the likes of making a murderer and serial podcast. Would
love to get your thoughts on the concept and the app (if you choose to
download it!).

